# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Пишу тексты на готовые мелодии

## Юлия Вдовина

Закрывая глаза...
Представляю тебя,
Вижу наши мечты,
Со мной ты, со мной ты.

Закрывая глаза...
Нежный трепет пройдет,
Я люблю твои сны
Меня сердце зовет. 
Меня сердце зовет
В те края, где любовь,
Где, как небо глаза,
Где душевный полет..
В мой душевный полет..

Пока так, потом переделаю (попыталась музыку себе представить)

----------


## PAN

*Юлия Вдовина*,
 Ну, теперь точно с прибытием... :flower: 




> Закрывая глаза...
> Представляю тебя,


Ещё...

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Холодное сердце.

Он так бессердечен,
У него холодное сердце!
Оно покрыто льдом
Из чьих-то печальных слез,
Разбивая, чьи то надежды,
Он живет лишь в своем мире грез!
Он мечтает быть богом и птицей,
Он мечтает карать и губить,
Он просто не грезит, не знает,
Что значит всецело любить.

Он такой бессердечный…
У него холодное сердце!
Но ледяную корку на сердце
Слезами нельзя растопить.
Не пытайся разбить,
Ты не сможешь!
Все равно он не смеет любить!
И только мелкие льдинки – осколки,
Жалят душу,
Ее не мечтай сохранить!
ПРИПЕВ:
И его холодное сердце,
Это зимнее холодное солнце
Оно освещает,
Оно ослепляет,
Оно к себе манит,
Только в близи не согревает!

Когда с глаз спадет пелена,
Ты поймешь,
Что разбила свое хрупкое сердце,
Что разбила мечты о каменный лед,
Что в душе у него для любви нет места.

Он так бессердечен!
У него холодное сердце…

----------


## Skadi

*Юлия Вдовина*,
Юль, а как это - тексты на готовые мелодии? 
То есть, Вы берёте какую-то мелодию (песни или просто инструменталку?) и сочиняете к ней свои стихи? 
Если так, то не могли бы Вы разочек выложить и готовую мелодию, и свой текст к ней? Очень интересно  :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

*Юлия Вдовина*, хороший текст... Баллада прослушивается... Спасибо, за текст и ссылку в моей темке. Позже послушаю. Может что-нибудь придёт в голову.

----------


## Лев

> У него холодное сердце…


...а значит холодная любовь?:rolleyes:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/565993/  :smile:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> ...а значит холодная любовь?:rolleyes:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/565993/  :smile:


Бессердечный значит. Только принимает чужие чувства, но не отдает ничего в замен.  :Aga:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

:Ok:  :Ok: 


> *Юлия Вдовина*, хороший текст... Баллада прослушивается... Спасибо, за текст и ссылку в моей темке. Позже послушаю. Может что-нибудь придёт в голову.


Классно! Спасибо! Я думаю, что получится здорово! :Ok: :smile:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> *Юлия Вдовина*,
> Юль, а как это - тексты на готовые мелодии? 
> То есть, Вы берёте какую-то мелодию (песни или просто инструменталку?) и сочиняете к ней свои стихи? 
> Если так, то не могли бы Вы разочек выложить и готовую мелодию, и свой текст к ней? Очень интересно


На готовые мелодии, но я и сама сочиняю. Просто, если это нужно... Пытаюсь понять характер мелодии, настроение. У меня есть работы на музыку другого автора. Это в общем муторная работа - согласование мыслей, чувств и музыка мне понравиться должна. Уже пишу... Вышлю набросок - только это уже не мое:


вечер
я задую все свечи
Голос милый напомнит
Стук дождя за окном.
Я вспомню
Наши прошлые встречи
Расстоянье залечит –
Острую в сердце боль.

Припев: 
Но вечер с моря
Над горизонтом
В лучах растаял.
А вместе с ним меня (А вместе с ним и я.) 
Уносит ветер
мои печали
я буду помнить
слова
прости меня 


минуты
нежных слов, обещаний
милых сердцу признаний
размывают дожди.
Я вспомню 
Ту печаль  от потери,
И разлуку и слезы
И осколки любви.
Еще раз скажу: теперь это уже не моя песня, песня группы!

----------


## Лев

> Еще раз скажу: теперь это уже не моя песня, песня группы!


А гонорар как делите?:wink: На форуме есть тема "Авторские права"... Или ты не считаешь себя автором? Художник Рерих как-то призывал не ставить автограф, провозглашая изначальным авторство Творца Всевышнего. Ты тоже?:rolleyes:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> А гонорар как делите?:wink: На форуме есть тема "Авторские права"... Или ты не считаешь себя автором? Художник Рерих как-то призывал не ставить автограф, провозглашая изначальным авторство Творца Всевышнего. Ты тоже?:rolleyes:


Пока никак не делим (( Для одной песни певца не нашли. Две другие, что и выше, попросту не спеты. Я-то автор... почему нет? А, кстати, тема авторства классная! Обязательно зайду))

----------


## Валерьевна

Привет, Юля! :flower: 
не возражаешь, я немного с краюшку, со своими "тараканами":biggrin:



> Вы берёте какую-то мелодию (песни или просто инструменталку?) и сочиняете к ней свои стихи? 
> Если так, то не могли бы Вы разочек выложить и готовую мелодию, и свой текст к ней? Очень интересно


Олечка, это действительно очень интересно!!! И необычно!!! :Vah: 
Бродила по разделу «Инструментал», слушала. Очень понравилась мелодия, не знаю почему. Как-то образно, легко представила большие, редко срывающиеся капли дождя… и  понеслось…сочинилось. Интересный опыт. :Ok: 
Музыкальная композиция «Пасмурный день» Пост#18, 
Стихи, которые зарифмовались (может, дилетантски, но от души) пост#20
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130911&page=2




> Пытаюсь понять характер мелодии, настроение.


 :Aga:  :flower: 




> Это в общем муторная работа - согласование мыслей, чувств и музыка мне понравиться должна.


Не согласна!
Это классно!
Творчество всегда прекрасно!:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Это в общем муторная работа - согласование мыслей, чувств


Если музыка трогает, то слова пишутся сами собой. Когда же я пишу сама и музыку, и стихи (песню, то есть), то там вообще всё легко. 
Пишется - самое большое - в течение часа. Аранжировка забирает гораздо большее время.



> Не согласна!
> Это классно!
> Творчество всегда прекрасно!


Опа! Надо же - снова совпали!  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*,
Анжел, я знаю несколько поэтов, которые пишут стихи к инструментальной музыке. Один из них, например - Серёжа Маркович. 
Мы с моим солистом начали разучивать одно из его произведений. Понравилось  :Ok:

----------


## PAN

*Валерьевна*,
 Как считешь - есть перспектива???...:wink:...:biggrin:

----------


## Валерьевна

Уточните, PAN???

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Не согласна!
Это классно!
Творчество всегда прекрасно!:rolleyes:[/QUOTE]
Реально классно! Да! :Aga:  Я просто с последней песней замучилась: от меня требовали сначала одного затем другого )))
Но все же мы понимаем, что творчество - это радость! А красота требует жертв...:wink:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

[QUOTE=Skadi;2767493]Если музыка трогает, то слова пишутся сами собой. 

Это точно!  :Aga:  Зачем раньше спрашивали, как я на музыку пишу?
По вдохновению... Только, мне кажется, важно, чтобы поэт и композитор настроение свое согласовали, что бы все было чики-пики! А не так: кто в лес, кто по дрова... )))

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Он не любит меня,
Я его ненавижу
Но безумно люблю
И ревнуя, себя погублю!
Над обрывом стою
И душа моя вниз улетая,
Камнем падает вниз
А я вспыхнувшей страстью горю.


Припев:
Нельзя ходить по острию ножа,
Всегда. Но только я
Слепою ревностью томима,
И свое сердце погубила,
Когда во пламени огня
Сгорала я, сжигала я.


Он не любит меня,
Ну а  я – сумасшедшая птица,
Что сломила крыло,
Когда ринулась пулею ввысь,
Он не будет моим,
Только мне уже больше не больно
Моей страсти костер
Крылья мне опаля,
сердце мое погубил.


РЭП:
Это старая история
Ревность и любовь,
Любовь тебя волнует,
Но стынет в жилах кровь
И ты на все готова
В тебе горит огонь,
лишь только представляешь,
что с другою он.
Слезы омывают 
Пламенную дУшу,
По лезвию ножа –
Но он тебе не нужен,
Мучаясь, любя
Но не понимаешь,
Что раня свое сердце
Себя лишь разменяешь.
Послушай меня, Baby,
Историю любви
Забудь, скорей забудь
И улетай, лети!
И улетай, лети!

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

When we shall leave

Мы уедем… 
Рождественским вечером
В даль заснеженных гор
И хрустальных озерных долин.
В даль,
Где морозное небо алеет,
Где скрываются звезды 
И Амур в поднебесье летит.

Мы увидим…
Как небо жемчужное
Словно нити брильянтов сверкает,
Звезды шаль у луны украшают
Их невинные слезы меж сосен играют.

Мы забудем…
О тревогах и днях повседневности,
Наблюдая, как снежные перья парят,
Как луна млечный путь освещает,
Как заснеженный мир озареньем объят.

Наша жизнь…
Как пылинка для вечности.
Пронесется стремглав,
И растает в небесной дали.
Ты нагнешься ко мне
Улыбнувшись столь нежно, так нежно…
И прошепчешь склоняясь
Merry Christmas! Поздравляю тебя…

*«Голубые розы»*
Я хочу необычный подарок:
Подари голубые мне розы,
Если хочешь, чтоб я улыбалась,
Если хочешь, чтоб было все просто!

Когда солнце закроется ночью,
Свет луны занавесит оконце,
Ты споешь итальянские арии
И подаришь корзину мне с розами.

Под гитару стрекочут сверчки,
Долетает дым от костра
И, сливаясь с ароматом ночным,
Соком яблок дом наш пропах.

Счастье наше под летней луной,
Я уйду в серебре танцевать.
Подари голубые мне розы…
Буду жарко тебя целовать.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Привет! Хочу разобраться с таким вопросом: литературные шаблоны это что? Как их избежать?
Я пишу от души и на шаблоны не оглядываюсь. Пишу так, как это мне нравится, но постоянно меня мучают "это литературные шаблоны". Да, но если так разобраться, то все литературные шаблоны... :Tu: 
Недавно услышала: "Любовь, любя - избегайте. Банально это!".
Подскажите чего же конкретно надо избегать!

----------


## PAN

> Подскажите чего же конкретно надо избегать!


Избегать надо людей, так говорящих...
И помнить великое...



> Не бойтесь тюрьмы, не бойтесь сумы,
> Не бойтесь мора и глада,
> А бойтесь единственно только того,
> Кто скажет: «Я знаю, как надо!»


http://webauditor.wordpress.com/2009...ого-кто/

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Избегать надо людей, так говорящих...
> И помнить великое...
> 
> http://webauditor.wordpress.com/2009...ого-кто/


))) Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## PAN

*Юлия Вдовина*,
 А кто обещал фотку в аватар???

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> *Юлия Вдовина*,
>  А кто обещал фотку в аватар???


А разве ее нет?:smile:
А я наивная думала, что вон та с бассейном, это и есть фотка на аватор.
Или нужна другая? Где тут вообще этот аватор?, мож путаю)))

----------


## PAN

Аватар - та маленька, что ниже никнейма (имени) слева от сообщения...
Да, там есть бассейн...
Возможно - там кто-то плавает...:biggrin:

Тока глаз не видно, а они в нашем деле - ОООООчень много значат... :flower:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Аватар - та маленька, что ниже никнейма (имени) слева от сообщения...
> Да, там есть бассейн...
> Возможно - там кто-то плавает...:biggrin:
> 
> Тока глаз не видно, а они в нашем деле - ОООООчень много значат...


Кажется все))) Могу отдельно свои глаза прислать... )))

----------


## PAN

> Могу отдельно свои глаза прислать... )))


Да уже достаточно...)))
Привет краю высоких сосен, больших камешков и древних легенд... :flower:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Гуинплен "Человек, который смеется"
Julina       


 версия для печати 


Начинается цирк,
на арену выходит Гуинплен.
На лице «дикий» смех,
Одиноки, печальны глаза.
Он высокий и сильный,
Но эта улыбка…
Поражает сознанье,
И хохотом полнится зал.

нет забавности в взгляде,
Как нет и веселья.
Цирковые потехи его не смешат, 
С болью в сердце,
В душе
свои трюки выводит,
С болью в сердце,
В душе
Его «смех» говорит:

Смейтесь убогие, нищие, мрачные люди.
пусть лекарством на сердце
Прольется
Облегчающий смех!
Пусть ваши слезы
Омоют глубокие раны!
Пусть же душа просияет
От веселых и глупых потех!

Смейтесь же…, Смейтесь!
Но мне не до смеха!
Жестока… и жаляща боль мне за вас…
За погрязший в печали народ!
Пусть эта рана на сердце,
Она же на сердце у Бога.
Я же не плачу!
Смеяться, смешить мой удел.

Я обездоленных, нищих не трону
Своей «обличающей» речью,
В Рае палаты уже уготовлены им,
Им снисхождение Высших,
На небе почтение!
Но я хочу обернуться
на наших господ «пресвятых».

Средь нищей толпы голодранцев
Я вижу…
Толпу разудалых, роскошных господ 
Пришли для потехи, но не представляют,
Что испытал голодный народ!

Пусть же смеются «блаженные» люди,
Не им ли
Знать, но жестоко смеяться
Над горем других!
Нас – бродячих актеров
Для того ведь и держат,
Чтоб от «горя и будней» отвлечь
Величество их!

Счастье мое было в счастье народа,
Я попытался «взлететь»,
Только крылья в падении обжег.
Был я никем, а стал «Человеком»!
Только средь грязи «людей»
Я выжить не с мог!

Ту, что представил женой,
Была язвой на теле,
Та, что пред Богом жена,
В безызвестность народа ушла.
Тот, что прел Богом отец,
Пусть отец «скомороха»!
Был позабыт для меня,
Для него слишком знатный я сын,
Слишком я знаменит!

Так «смеялся» Гуинплен
Средь смеющихся зрелищу зрителей,
Так «смеялся» судьбе
Королевича трон и народ.
Так «смеялась» душа
На «дикий» взрыв посетителей.
Так «смеется» над горем других
Сильный, смелый, прямой для других Человек!

Человек, который смеется!
Зато плачет его душа.
В этом мире
Разврата и боли
Жизни телу она не нашла.

 МОРСКАЯ СОЛЬ
Julina       


 версия для печати 

Кораблекрушение… 
В море плавает лодка.
В ней спасшийся юноша навзничь лежит.
Кругом никого, даже чаек и рыб,
Даже ветра и волн. Обрывается жизнь…

Он часто дышит. На висках капли крови.
Наверное, он умирает.
Бредит. В бреду, чье-то имя зовет,
И кого-то ему не хватает.

Лодка пуста. На корме проступает,
Щиплет, въедается соль морских вод.
Доски гниют. И запах витает
Словно внутри разлагается труп.

Чья же особа с ним колко играет?
Чья же игра едких слов, сладких губ?
Кто его стан руками ласкает?
Кто гадко нежен и сладостно груб?

«Спи, милый мальчик, забудь про тревоги
Спи! Сон забвенья – лишь кальян пустоты…
Знай! Лишь одна я тебя понимаю.
Знай, что мне нужен только лишь ты…

Забыла, ушла, только бросила вслед:
«Ты меня будешь помнить, 
Всем сердцем любить!».
Как же уйти от коварной «колдуньи»?
Как свое сердце заставить забыть?

Дни пролетали, а с ними тревога,
Скрытая в «слезном» бокале вина.
Только на миг тебе показалась,
Что с тобой рядом будет она.

Знай же, Ромео,
Чужие объятья…
Тебя разъедают!
Как и соль на губах…».

Ресницы впорхнули. Пульс участился.
В сознании вдруг разошелся туман.
И юноша вмиг от забвенья проснулся,
А на лодке исчезла, растаяла соль.

Было ли чудом его пробужденье??
Ветер усилился, 
Лодка дальше пошла…

----------


## Лев

* 
Поэзия 
Здесь можно обсудить свои, либо чьи-то произведения, а так же пообщаться непосредственно с авторами опубликованных произведений. Каждый желающий может создать здесь собственную, именную тему и публиковать в ней своё творчество.*
Темы объединил - впредь не размножайся(только детьми :Aga: :biggrin:)

----------


## Skadi

*Юлия Вдовина*,
Ну, вот - теперь все Ваши стихи и мысли в одной (авторской) теме  :flower:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> *Юлия Вдовина*,
> Ну, вот - теперь все Ваши стихи и мысли в одной (авторской) теме


Большое спасибо! :flower: :smile:

----------


## Skadi

*Юлия Вдовина*,
Творите, Юля!  :Ok:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> * 
> Поэзия 
> Здесь можно обсудить свои, либо чьи-то произведения, а так же пообщаться непосредственно с авторами опубликованных произведений. Каждый желающий может создать здесь собственную, именную тему и публиковать в ней своё творчество.*
> Темы объединил - впредь не размножайся(только детьми:biggrin:)


аххаха! ОК, так и поступлю!:smile::wink:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

«Лети»

Засеребрило снегом линии дорог
И осень золотая стала снежной.
Я стану дымной проседью с тобой
И прикоснусь руками нежно… нежно.
Пусть жизненные бури разорвут
На веки пылкие объятья.
Я выпью за любовь бокал вина
Одену страсти бархатное платье.

Припев:
В эту среду мы улетаем,
Мы становимся птицами
И во мраке мы исчезаем
С новыми лицами.
Мы вернемся…
Мы вернемся, 
Когда будет день
Мы меняем... 
Мы меняем
И мир превращается в тень

А я не буду для этого вечера томной и нежной
Все равно суждено мне стать птицею снежной,
Да и ты не увидишь за дымною страстью любви,
Если холод на сердце, тогда улетай, лети…

Любимой девушке..


Когда же на город опустится вечер,
Ты заглянешь в окно моя нежная, милая
И поднимешь лицо уходящему солнцу навстречу,
И оно улыбнется: в коралловом свете ты очень красивая!
Этот вечер лазурный, это яркое небо
Освещают черты…
Ты становишься небылью,
Словно птица свободная,
Словно космос ты вечная,
И как дни, и как ночи
В тебе жизнь быстротечная.
И оранжевый свет опустился на город
В нем растаяла ты,
Он согрел сердца холод,
Он окутал вуалью
Дома и деревья,
Берга, мостовые и людей смешал с небом.
Ты не бойся любимая
В жизни плыть по течению!
Ты не бойся игривая
Придаваться свечению
Своих мыслей, душевных порывов, романтичной любви!
Как на солнечный призрак,
На тающий вечер смотри и люби…

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Милая девушка
Сорви мне розу
Самую красивую
Подари!
Эй! Девушка
Сорви мне розу
Самую чудесную (красивую) 
Подари
Женское:
Хи-хи-хо, ну лови
Ха-ха не уколись (лови)
Эта роза не простая,
Эта роза с шипами!
Хи-хо, но смотри,
Ха-ха и не злись
Эта роза моя –
Огонек как И я!
Среди цветов прекрасных,
Среди цветов чудесных,
Тебе дарю любимый
Цветок в шипах колючих.
Эй, лови! Эй, лови!
Но не уколись
Я с тобой не шучу,
Я сказать тебе хочу:

Припев:

Среди всех цветов в саду,
Подарю я розу ту, 
Что похожа на меня!
Что прекрасна, как и я!
Протяни мне руку,
Я цветок дарю
Я люблю, я люблю
Я люблюуууууу

Хи-хи, посмотри –
Это сад прекрасных роз,
Я сорву тебе одну,
Ту, которую люблю.
Этот пламенный цветок
Ха-ха моя страсть!
Своё сердце обожжешь
Смотри (или да-да) любимый!

Милая девушка
Эта роза такая колючая,
Такая же дерзкая
Как и ты? 2р.
Женское:
Хи-хи-ой! Не уколись!
Ха-ха не уколись!
Розу-сердце подарю,
И тебя я покорю.
Хи-хо подойди
Ха-ха не уходи.
Потанцуй со мной,
Поиграй со мной.
Я буду с тобой нежной,
Я буду с тобой милой,
Мне нужен ты любимый,
Но я цветок колючий!
Подойди – подарю
Любви - эликсир.
Я с тобой не шучу,
я сказать тебе хочу:

припев:

В общем, музыка заигрывающая такая и текст такой же. Предлагаю на нее написать. Никому не нравится?))
Сюжет такой: путник проходил мимо цветущего сада, заметил очаровательную, кокетливую девушку в саду, попросил подарить самую красивую розу..».

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Lady

Ты будешь со мной, детка…

В клубе ночном,
В ночном ресторане
Ты всех затмеваешь своей красотой.
В жарких, страстных объятьях
Пылкого зала
Ты танцуешь
И ритмы играют тобой.

Припев 
Я люблю тебя, детка!
Может, ты не заметишь
Моей нежности чувств
Рядом будет другой,
Но закончится музыка
И с ней быстротечность,
Й тени мои уйдут за тобой.

Я люблю,
Когда ты
 смотришь нежно на море,
когда алый закат 
тебя в даль унесет.
Среди синих дельфинов
Ты – чайка морская
И сердце мое
Твой образ зовет.

Припев 
Я люблю тебя, детка!
Может, ты не заметишь
Моей нежности чувств
Рядом будет другой,
Но закончится день
И с ним быстротечность,
И тени мои уйдут за тобой.

Но ты будешь со мной!
 И в нежность объятий
Все же тихо впадет 
Образ мой,
Образ мой..

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

ЗОЛОТЫХ КАПЕЛЬ ДОЖДЬ
В ночной тишине
Ты грустишь одна
Золотых капель дождь
Смотрит на тебя.
И не может понять
Дрожь внезапных слез,
Не ответит тебе
На твой немой вопрос.

Припев
Золотых капель дождь 
Для двоих, как любовь,
Как рассвет, как закат
Накануне дня.
Пусть проходят года,
А любовь не умерла –
Значит это у вас навсегда.

Он ведь сам без тебя
Не умеет жить,
Не простит он себе
Слабости своей,
Он не сможет забыть
Твоих грустных глаз
Оглянись на него
Он так ждет тебя!

Припев

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

«Пастушка».
Среди алмазно-бриллиантовой травы
Пастушка на сухой копне сидела
Как яркий самоцвет слепит, горели
искринки в белокурых волосах.

Загар ее слегка коснулся кожи
Как будто молоко покрылось пенкой
И мраморный изгиб у плеч
Накрылся зыбкой тенью,
Нежно-бежевой у шейки.

Пастушка,. Как бутоны чайных роз
Вся свежестью и прелестью полнилась
И капли слегка розовой росы
На щеки, заблестев, ее пролились.

Глаза, как звезды
Горели в предзакатный час
И озарялись милою и светлою улыбкой
Кораллы губ на бледностном лице
Блистали, словно в море золотая рыбка.

И хрупкий стан,
Овитый платьем, как плющом
Скрывал впотьмах пастушки трепетную нежность,
Изобразил б художник в этом вечность -
В картине сельской притворившись пастушком.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

На днях со мной произошел такой случай...
Я молодая, неопытная, пишу, но конкретно как и куда себя пристроить не знаю... Но дело не в этом, а в том, что я наивная душа (в отличии от современной молодежи), каюсь)).
На одном творческом сайте разместили объявление "Напишу музыку на ваши стихи", и под этой темой уточняющего не было ничего! Напрашивались вопросы: "Куда напишите?, На какие конкретно стихи?, Какие музыкальные жанры интересуют? и проч. 
На вопросы, впрочем, автор объявы деловито молчал и никто к нему не подходил с предложениями о совместном творчестве. Но тут появилась Я!!!
Я задала пару вопросов, ответов на них не получила))), но а вот на последний вопрос: "И какую музыку вы пишите: медленную, быструю, может романсы и т. д.". Музыкант ответил кратко: "На любую!". --- КРУТО:cool:
Я вылажила к примеру свою легкую песенку, которую написала в 14 лет и думала, что же мне ответят.
Дни прошли молчки. И в моедуше поселилось сомнения...
Когда пришло сообщение: "Дайте адрес свой, вышлю мелодию!". На целый текст песни был привскрытии и проигран припев худо-бедно. В стиле ретро. За мелкий припев предлогалось заплатить 3 тыс. и + еще 3тыс за переделку.
При разъяснении вопроса "Зачем...", сказали: "Мне не нужен "Журавлик в небе", Мне нужна "синица". 
А я всегда думала, что творчество начинается с "Журавлика в небе"...

----------


## Валерьевна

> А я всегда думала, что творчество начинается с "Журавлика в небе"...


Правильно думала... :Aga:  :flower: 
Не заморачивайся, уже поздно, ложись отдыхай:biggrin:
Утро всегда краше и солнечнее:wink:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Правильно думала...
> Не заморачивайся, уже поздно, ложись отдыхай:biggrin:
> Утро всегда краше и солнечнее:wink:


:smile:

----------


## Валерьевна

Ответь сначала на вопрос, сама себе. 
А самое трудное знаешь что? Не лгать самой себе! Вот! :Aga: 
Что ты хочешь? 
Славы, денег, или просто делиться своим, тем, что можешь, что имеешь, и радоваться, если кому-то это пригодится? 
Тока помни, насколько ты честна перед собой, настолько и твои ожидания в жизни будут оправдываться.
Спокойной ночи. :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

Тему перенесла в соответствующий раздел.  :Aga:

----------


## Лев

*Юлия Вдовина*,
 Дай свой адрес в личку - пришлю мелодию...

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Прости меня
За то, что не сложилось
Прости меня
За музыку и слезы.
Прости за то,
 что сердце мое билось,
 Когда тебя
Невольно я теряла…

Припев:
Прости
Я разбиваю сердце
И вдаль
Я снова улетаю.
Прости
Мне на земле нет места
И я
За солнцем исчезаю

Прости меня
Я с чувствами играла
И маску 
Надевала феи 
Но карнавал
Закончился на сцене
Прости
С тобою я прощаюсь.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Долгая прогулка.

Когда мы пойдем
Гулять и мечтать,
 По звездным аллеям
С листвою играть. (не поняла количество слогов)
И вдоль мостовых
Мы встретим рассвет,
В лучах серебристых
Искрящийся свет.
Тогда мы войдем
В проснувшийся день,
Сквозь брызги морские
Блестит солнца тень.
В зеркальной воде
Видны облака
И мы отражаемся 
В них ты и я.

Припев:
Наших дней  суета
Но есть ты и я.
Ты возьми меня за руку,
 И в никуда
Мы сбежим от тревог
В морские края,
Обними меня милая/милый мой
Нежность моя

Когда города
Укроет закат,
В лучах золотистых
Встретишь ты нас.
В зыбком песке
Оставим следы,
Волною смывает
Рисунки любви.
Тогда скроет день
Вечерняя тьма
И в облаках белых
Проступит луна.
И вдоль мостовых
Сверкают огни,
И мы исчезаем
В них я и ты.

Припев.

И с нежностью
Я тебя благодарю.
Пройдут года,
Но я запомню.
Тех дней мираж,
Прогулки под луной,
Наш летний сон,
И то, как мы любили.

(смысл - романтика)
Вам нравится?

----------


## Андрей Огнев

Я тоже писал раньше песни....:smile:

Юля, ты молодец! Хорошие тексты;)

 :Ok: 

Мне  очень нравится!!!!!

 :flower: 

Желаю успехов!!!!

----------


## Лев

> Я тоже писал раньше песни..


...а теперь? Муза ушла?:wink:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Я тоже писал раньше песни....:smile:
> 
> Юля, ты молодец! Хорошие тексты;)
> 
> 
> 
> Мне  очень нравится!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Спасибо за такие слова! :)
Я энтузиастка на этой почве))) Еще в 4 года сочиняла песню про белую розу и пела)) На почве роз у меня пунктик. Мечтаю сочинить прикольную песню про розы. Пожелайте мне в этом удачи

----------


## Лев

> Мечтаю сочинить прикольную песню про розы.


Тогда надо переплюнуть Юру Шатунова :Aga:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

«Неужели?!»

Эй, сеньорита!
Ваши сладкие признанья
Меня очаровали!
Боже мой…
Тот голос ваш, тот ваш огонь!
Вы так вспорхнули безмятежно
Голубкой нежной притворяясь,
Но только знал же я:
Те речи
Меня опалят проносясь!
Перед глазами
Вы, ваш облик…
Смеялись вы! А я мечтал,
Как б ваши сладостные губы
Шумящий ветер целовал.
Эй, сеньорита! Вы играли…
Со мной ли, с сердцем,
Не боясь,
Что ваши сладостные речи
Опалят крылья, притаясь.
Вы – дерзкая девчонка, сеньорита!
В самом деле!
Вы мне сказали,
Что любили!
Неужели?!

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Тогда надо переплюнуть Юру Шатунова


Быть может я когда-нибудь  найду ее, подходящую мелодию. Или сама напишу текст . Попытки уже были...
Красота и нежность (2)
Julina       


 версия для печати 



Он подарил ей белые розы -
Лепестки лежали на красном ковре.
Так необычно и также прелестно, 
Как ее отраженье в озерной воде.

И на закате, пред тающим солнцем
Он вспоминал свои сны и глаза,
Полные тайны и полные моря,
Полные грусти и сразу тепла.

Если бы знал, что цветы к расставанью,
Не подарил бы, а в лед превратил.
И свою нежность к красивой русалке
Он никогда бы в себе не открыл.

Припев:
Белые розы - нежные розы
Их тайну, увы, никогда не поймешь.
Куст обломаешь, цветы обкромсаешь,
Но ранят шипы, как в сердце нож.

И каждый день он хранил свою тайну,
Тайну, разлитую в сердце дождем.
Он же не знал, что нежная девушка
Тоже в душе вздыхает по нем.

Розы сплелись в красивый венок,
Нежный снаружи и терновый внутри.
Эти две стороны жалящей ночи
И есть главная тайна любви.

Припев

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Сердце, сердце
Зачем зовёшь
И заставляешь гулко биться
Сердце, сердце
Я хочу рядом быть
Прости, но я опять влюбилась.
Сердце, сердце
Меня зовет
Твой нежный голос,
Но знаю я,
О, сердце!
Что он не любит
Его признания –
Это мои грезы.

Я знаю как
Тебе будет больно…

Припев: 
Прошу не плачь мое сердце
Ты же знаешь
Все мои слезы
Это утренняя роса,
Они проникают в душу, 
Но не дарят сердцу тепла.

Сердце, сердце
Послушай меня
Он не любит меня!
Но я не своя
Когда он обнимает
И шепчет: «Люблю лишь тебя!»
Сердце, сердце
Чтобы ты было довольно,
Я с ним расстанусь
Но я знаю:
Тебе будет больно!

Вставка:
О, сердце мое!
Забудь о печали
Пусть тебя мои грезы
Уносят в розовые дали.
Прости его – он играет,
О, сердце мое!
Твоих позолот
он просто не знает!

----------


## Лайн

Юлечка!Поздравляю тебя С Днём Рождения !!!
Желаю счастья в этот день,
Тепла от всех кто будет рядом.
Улыбок светлых на лице
И солнечных лучей в награду.
Желаю множества удач,
Желаю молодости вечной,
Пусть все исполнятся мечты
И счастье будет бесконечным!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1542021.gif[/IMG]

----------


## LINSLI

Юленька, присоединяюсь к выше сказанному.:smile: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Юлечка!!!!! От всей души, С ДНЁМ РОЖ-ДЕ-НИ-Я!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1526707.jpg[/IMG]


_А это ещё тебе подарок, пик сезона, эксклюзив!!!_
[IMG]http://*********ru/1512371m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

Юлечка! Люби и будь любима! Это самое главное! С днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

[QUOTE=aigul;2790284]Юлечка! Люби и будь любима! Это самое главное! С днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!![/QU

Спасибо большое! Очень приятно!:smile:
Пока что мне больше везет с всеобщей любовью! ))))
Еще бы чуть эмоциональности и импульсивности убрать... Благо, мне это прощают)))

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> *Юлечка!!!!! От всей души, С ДНЁМ РОЖ-ДЕ-НИ-Я!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [IMG]http://*********ru/1526707.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> _А это ещё тебе подарок, пик сезона, эксклюзив!!!_
> [IMG]http://*********ru/1512371m.jpg[/IMG]


Спасибо большое! :)
А вот про туфли даже не знала! Возьму на заметку :Ok:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Юленька, присоединяюсь к выше сказанному.:smile:


Спасибо, безумно приятно! :)

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Юлечка!Поздравляю тебя С Днём Рождения !!!
> Желаю счастья в этот день,
> Тепла от всех кто будет рядом.
> Улыбок светлых на лице
> И солнечных лучей в награду.
> Желаю множества удач,
> Желаю молодости вечной,
> Пусть все исполнятся мечты
> И счастье будет бесконечным!
> [IMG]http://*********ru/1542021.gif[/IMG]


Спасибо Большущее! :)
Здоровские слова! :flower:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Только сейчас дошло предупредить! :)
У меня такое творческе мышление: писать на темы любовные, драматические, иногда пишу от мужского лица. В личном плане это ничего не значит...)))
Эх, давно мчта о диджеевской композиции, о чем-то зажигательном

----------


## PAN

*Юлия Вдовина*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ... :br:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> *Юлия Вдовина*,
> ...


:smile: :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Когда мы пойдем Гулять и мечтать,
По звездным аллеям С листвою играть. 
И вдоль мостовых Мы встретим рассвет,
В лучах серебристых Искрящийся свет.
Тогда мы войдем В проснувшийся день,
Сквозь брызги морские Блестит солнца тень.
В зеркальной воде Видны облака
И мы отражаемся - В них ты и я.
...
Припев:
Наших дней суета,
Но есть ты и я.
Ты возьми мою  руку,
И навсегда
Мы сбежим от тревог,
взгляни на меня,
Обними меня милая/милый мой
Нежность моя

Но скроется день с  вечерней зарей
И нежною ночью будешь со мной
ты любишь меня   и наша   мечта
уйти  от тревог  навсегда, навсегда.

И с нежностью
Тебя благодарю.
Пройдут года,
Но буду помнить.
Тех дней мираж,
Прогулки под луной
Сон летний наш
И то, как мы любили.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

«Весенние сады».

Весенние сады - дивные цветы,
Их нежный аромат
Так тянет насладиться
Запахом листвы, яблони
Росы. Диких вишен, груш,
Заслоняющих небо.
Нежные цветы – платья у невест,
В них сверкает дождь 
Маленьких слезинок.
По аллеям снег
Сыплет из цветов
Словно хоровод, 
Пушистый от снежинок.
Окружают город
Сказкой славных мест,
Где тянет помечтать
О любви в тенечке.
Их так любим мы:
Весенние сады,
Под сенями их
Наша жизнь как море.

За осенью (Пометка: природа устала от жаркого лета и послала птиц за осенью. Неполучилось  Образ почему ласточки перед дождем летают низко)
Потянулись желтые листья
Тонкими белыми ручками,
Но до солнца не достав,
Опали наземь темными тучками.
Стали громко деревья шептать,
Восклицать и стонать, смотря в небо,
Даже озеро стало рыдать,
Угрожать распустить свои волны.
Щебет птичек: «Нам больше не спеть,
Не увидеть пору золотую!
По аллеям теперь не шуметь,
Не нырнуть в кучу листьев цветную!».
Не доволен был меленький дождь,
Что нельзя разойтись на просторе,
Что себя лишь чуть-чуть распустив,
Нужно с солнцем дружить поневоле…
А в цветах завелась мошкара
И мешает уснуть на закате,
И трава потому по утрам
Плачет горькой слезой,
Намочив свое платье.
Очень жарко и пыльно кругом!
И среда начала бунтовать,
И, созвав всех на тайный собор,
Возвестила за осень жребий кидать.
И послали птичек за осенью…
Полетели вольные ласточки,
Только солнце закрылося тучкам,
Спряталось ото птиц за туманами.
Низко кружатся бедные ласточки,
Не взлететь им теперь прямо в небо!
Только небо смеется: «Успех!
Я теперь отомщу жарким летом!».
Эпилог:
По аллеям кружится листва,
Но не жухлая, как осенней порой.
А алмазная, а за листвой
Прячутся птицы,
Гонимые знойной жарой,
Ткут для лета осеннее платьице…
С уважением, Вдовина Юлия

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...f&uid=17658884 - первая песня на мои слова:smile:

----------


## PAN

> первая песня на мои слова


 :Ok: ... класссссс... Все 17 секунд...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> первая песня на мои слова


Могла быть и второй:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Все 17 секунд..


Это демо - боится, что украдут:wink:

----------


## Юран

Здравствуйте,а вот на эту мелодию смогли бы набросать текст:

НОЧЬ


Спасибо!!!

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> ... класссссс... Все 17 секунд...:biggrin:


Ага)) Спасибо!
Не знаю даже почему решили на текст "Золотых капель дождь" записать. Я ведь песенку записала и схоже сама себе напевала в 14 лет, когда впервые влюбилась:):rolleyes: Отвечу себе на этот вопрос после сессии))
А вообще родителям так понравилось! Ну есть, конеш, недоработки:redface:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Могла быть и второй:smile:
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> Это демо - боится, что украдут:wink:


А что мешает, Лев? Одному композитору текст "Нежность моя" понравился) Но он же еще остался тем не менее...

*Добавлено через 18 минут*



> Здравствуйте,а вот на эту мелодию смогли бы набросать текст:
> 
> НОЧЬ
> 
> 
> Спасибо!!!


Здравствуйте. Над композицией надо подумать, но я сейчас не могу, у меня сессия. Вам срочно?

----------


## Лев

> А что мешает, Лев?


Что-то мешает:smile: об этом писал. Многие песни записывались быстро, а есть не идут и всё...

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Что-то мешает:smile: об этом писал. Многие песни записывались быстро, а есть не идут и всё...


То есть мешает только то, что я вставку не до конца отрифмовала?
Некоторые композиции должны просто отлежаться, и спустя время точно пойдут! Игривое шампанское становится спустя время отличным вином:) Песенных текстов это тоже касается :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Юран

> Здравствуйте. Над композицией надо подумать, но я сейчас не могу, у меня сессия. Вам срочно?


ды не... мне не к спеху)))

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> ды не... мне не к спеху)))


Окей)) Тогда как освобожусь))
Кстати, я пишу тексты на русском - это устраивает?

----------


## Юран

конечно устраивает,только -русский!

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> конечно устраивает,только -русский!


Сессия закончилась, приступлю к вашей музыке.
На всякий случай дайте ваш почтовый адрес.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Новогодняя

Распустилася ночь синеглазая.

По дорогам снегами хрустит

Вьюга зимняя – синь атласная

Лишь пургою крупистой шуршит.

Кроет ночь фольгой золотистою

Покрывает коврами поля

Пухом белым, заснежено- белым

Засыпается ночью земля.

Сказкой станет ночной небосвод

Звезд горящий кружит хоровод

Над елями мерцает луна

Снова жизнь опьяненьем полна.

К нам летит новогодняя ночь

Яркость жизни, веселия дочь

Волшебством возыграет судьба

Пусть всех сказкой наполнит она!

С Новым годом! (от меня) )))

----------


## Skadi

*Юлия Вдовина*, 
*Юля, это тебе* 

[IMG]http://*********org/1106483.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Спасибо!:)

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Всем привет!:) Написала недавно

Кра-а-cная ивушка косоньки склонила,
Ми-и-лая девушка вдоль реки ходи-ила
О-ой люли, ой лЮли вдоль реки ходила
О-ой люлИ, ой лЮли сердце хоронила.
Кра-а-сная ивушка над водой склонилась,
Что-о же ты, девушка, в милого влюбилась&
В милого влюбилась ты
Слезами обливаешься
Не-е-жная девушка,
Чтож ты иве каешься. 
Не-е-жная девушка по утру гадала,
Птичек заливистых из клетки выпускала:
Пусть летят к любимому
И с вестью приле-та-ют,
А у красной девушки сердце замирает.

Припев:
Нет! Ой, да пусть со мной играет свет,
В ручейке журчит вода,
Шепчет мне в лугах трава,
Как сильно полюбила я.
Я! Буду ветром над водой, 
Буду птицей над землей
Так свободна и легка,
Словно быстрая река
Игри-и-ва…

Ми-и-лая девушка иву обни-и-мала,
Дли-и-нные косоньки сЕбе заплетала,
Да гляделась в зеркальце
С печальною то-оскою,
Ви-и-идно к любимому
 Привязана душою.
Кра-а-асная девушка вдоль реки ходила
У печальной ивушки сердце схоронила,
О-ой люлИ, ой лЮли сердце схоронила…
Как вам?

----------


## Лев

Нам так - по законам жанра и формы

Кра-а-cная ивушка косоньки склон-и-ла,
Ми-и-лая девушка вдоль реки ходи-и-ла
Ой люлИ, ой лЮли вдоль реки ходила
Ой люлИ, ой лЮли сердце хоронила.

Кра-а-сная ивушка над водой склонилась,
Что-о же ты, девушка, в милого влюбилась.
В милого влюбилась ты слезами обливаешься
Не-е-жная девушка, чтож ты иве каешься. 

Не-е-жная девушка по утру гадала,
Пти-и-чек заливистых из клетки выпускала:
Пусть летят к любимому, с вестью приле-та-а-ют,
А у красной девушки сердце замира-а-ет.

Припев:
Нет! 
Ой-да пусть со мной играет свет.
Да!
Ой-да в ручейке журчит вода.
Шепчет мне в лугах трава,
Полюбила сильно я.
Я! -
Ой-да буду ветром над водой, 
Да! -
Ой-да буду птицей над землей
Так свободна и легка,
Словно быстрая река
И-игри-и-ва…

Ми-и-лая девушка иву обнимала,
Дли-и-нные косоньки себе заплетала,
Да гляделась в зеркальце с печальною тоско-о-ю,
Ви-ид-но к любимому привязана душо-о-ю.

Кра-а-сная девушка вдоль реки ходи-и-ла
У печальной ивушки сердце схоронила,
Ой люлИ, ой лЮли сердце схорони-и-ла…
Ой люлИ, ой лЮли сердце схорони-и-ла…
*********************************
Вот так композиционно у меня выстроилась и зазвучала песня.
Если принимается, то возьмусь сделать :Smile3:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

А у меня тоже по разному текст слогается. Ваш вариант хорош - спору нет:)
Нравится - берите:)
Тем более, хвалят...

----------


## Лев

> Кра-а-сная девушка вдоль реки ходи-и-ла
> У печальной ивушки сердце схоронила,
> Ой люлИ, ой лЮли сердце схорони-и-ла…
> Ой люлИ, ой лЮли сердце схорони-и-ла…
> *********************************
> Вот так композиционно у меня выстроилась и зазвучала песня.
> Если принимается, то возьмусь сделать


Наконец песня записалась - принимай: http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...lk/332484.html
http://mir.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiot...c&uid=31280595

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

О! Заглянула сюда на пару сек:)
Всех знакомых целую :Yes4: 
В последнее время так и хочется что-нибудь написать... Ждите песен али стихов:)

----------


## vestta

Юлия, здравствуйте! 
Моя подруга выходит замуж, я хотела поставить несколько номеров-сюрпризов для нее.  Один из номеров - песня-переделка. Скажите, можете ли Вы сочинить шуточные стихи на песню "Алло, алло.... все хорошо, прекрасная маркиза....".. суть такая: две подруги разговаривают по телефону, обсуждают свадьбу, какое платье, какая прическа, какой подарок, причем одна подруга в другом городе живет и по нарастающей должно быть все смешнее, мол опоздала на поезд или села ни на тот поезд, потом приехала, но в результате добралась и попала на свадьбу....ну шуточное что-то... есть пример: http://www.esnips.com/displayimage.php?pid=18398834 (здесь жена с мужем разговаривают по телефону). Если возьметесь, то сколько это будет стоить?

----------


## Катерина Мирзоян

Юлия, с ног сбилась - ищу русские слова к вальсу из мультфильма "Анастасия".Есть русская версия, привязанная к сюжету мульта. Мне бы что-то про любовь и нежно.
Вот оригинал- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfrT-...eature=related
Как Вас можно отблагодарить?
con-grazia@mail.ru
CПАСИБО  ЗА  РАНЕЕ

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

А когда Ваша подруга выходит замуж?
Именно на эту пеню?
Могу попробовать...

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Именно на вальс слова?
Давайте попробую:)

----------

